# Bellville Dam



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone been down to Bellville yet this year? Im thinking about making the trip down Sunday


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

2/28/10 Water was up 2' and very stained. Action was very slow with a water temp of 34 to 35 degrees.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

I was down on Sunday 2/28, water was little stained, 37 degrees. Got to the ramp around 8:30; fished the lock walls, action was slow in the morning but improved around noon or so. Good day over all, not much for size but a lot of fun to anyway.

Will


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Let us know how you do. I am making a trip soon.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Fished there today...Only caught one big crappie on live minnow.....................


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

you guys do any good on the WV side this time of year? We mainly fish Marietta up to Cumberland and are looking for a change of scenery and Bellville looks real good for shore access. We are looking at going down Sunday, gonna hit the Muskingum first then Bellville.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Are the locks on the Ohio side? Never been down before just wondering what to expect.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Locks are on Ohio side


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

When does the fishing start to get good down there?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The end of this month, up till Middle of June


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> The end of this month, up till Middle of June


It can be good all winter, actually. We fished it from the boat the week of Christmas, but didn't do all that great. We have had really good days in January and February, and you usually don't have much competition from other anglers. If you can fish from a boat and fish vertically, you can really hammer fish by the locks.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any updates??????????


----------

